# 2010 NFAA annual meeting agenda info:??



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

nope.

about 6months or so ago, i started a thread so people could put some ideas on a paper and come up with a workable and common proposal for items of interest. every year, we see 3 or 4 agenda items for the same change written differently. i guess nobody cares.

i know there's things that people see that could need changed or atleast clarified. one that i think could need clarification is the straddle/touch the stake thing outdoors. which is it? one page says you must straddle an imaginary line and on another page, you must touch the stake........make up your mind and put it in writing.

i'd like to see the membership forms have a blank for email addresses so that regional, state and sectional and national directors can get the word out a little faster than hear-say.

i'd like to see a pop up on the nfaa page that shows a shoot calender for the month listing field events at all levels and locations.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Marihelen doesn't send out agenda items until sometime in mid November, as I recall.


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*2009 docs?*

Where can I find the previous meeting minutes from 2009?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

2009 minutes

http://nfaaarchery.com/news/index.cfm


2010 Agenda, last listing under Documents section


http://nfaaarchery.com/about/documents.cfm


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Without checking the book, I believe that all field archery rounds require straddling the imaginary line through the stake and that 3D rounds require touching the stake.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the issue we both speak of is in one of the mechanicsburgh threads. i know it originally started off with me saying you dont HAVE TO touch the stake........and it took off from there.

i'm too lazy to do the search, but anyone else is inclined too:tongue:



FS560 said:


> Without checking the book, I believe that all field archery rounds require straddling the imaginary line through the stake and that 3D rounds require touching the stake.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> the issue we both speak of is in one of the mechanicsburgh threads. i know it originally started off with me saying you dont HAVE TO touch the stake........and it took off from there.
> 
> i'm too lazy to do the search, but anyone else is inclined too:tongue:



straddle for field


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> 2009 minutes
> 
> http://nfaaarchery.com/news/index.cfm
> 
> ...




Thank You! Ken


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow. There are some interesting proposals in there. Removing the fans and the walk-ups from field would really change the game. Not crazy about that suggestion.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Wow. There are some interesting proposals in there. Removing the fans and the walk-ups from field would really change the game. Not crazy about that suggestion.


That makes two of us. I like the field setup just as it is.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

FS560 said:


> 3D rounds require touching the stake.


3D allows either touching or straddling.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

carlosii said:


> 3D allows either touching or straddling.


2009 constitution says under 3d rules.....

8.8 Each archer will shoot their arrows with one foot touching the appropriate stake for
the division and class in which they are registered.


----------

